# July Photo Contest Winner...Galbayfisher!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

We had a close vote. First, thanks to all of the submitters...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here's your winner...*

Congrats Galbayfisher! I love the contrast the statue provides!!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Very Honorable Mentions to...*

NASA Kid & GatorNutz


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Galbayfisher and the honorable mentions!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man that last ones brings me home. We had a centuries old live oak just like that in Santa Fe. More leaves on it than that one but that is the first thing that came to mind when I saw it. It may be a little bigger than the one on our old place... hard to tell. The bottom limbs reached out 60'+ from the base on ours. Thank you galvbay for capturing a big ole good'un.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations GBF on a job well done and a very nice image.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations Galbayfisher! beautiful photo. well done NASA Kid and Gator_Nutz too! wonderful photos.

rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations Galbayfisher, and to NASA Kid and Gator_Nutz. A big thanks to all that entered the contest. Thank you Rusty for taking the time out of your really busy schedule to run the contest and this forum.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Awesome pics!*

Great photos, guys!


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations to Galbayfisher. Way to go with the great picture.....


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

thanks for all the congrats. This pic actually supports a theory that I have about taking good pictures. 

9% know how
1% equipment
90% being there.

I thank the Lord for that weekend and whispering in my ear, "Hey, look over here!"


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats GBF and GN and NK!! All beautiful pictures. :smile:


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I did vote for the winner. That's the closest I'll get to winning.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

All of the entries are great! Fantastic job everyone!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Third Wave said:


> I did vote for the winner. That's the closest I'll get to winning.


Wasn't yours the B&W shot? I thought it was quite good.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry for the belated, been away for a week. Congrats GBF, that is such a great shot in so many ways. Spectacular!

GCB


----------

